# FatTrack calipers



## imdaman1 (Jun 1, 2004)

Anybody ever use FatTrack Gold digital skinfold calipers?  I ordered a set today and I was wondering if they worked well.  I've read good things about them.


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 11, 2004)

These are great guys.  I've used them several times and I get the same reading every time, within 1% or so (and I think that's only because I need more practice with them).  You can create profiles for up to 3 different people, then after taking the measurements, the calipers do the math for you and your BF% is shown right on the lcd.


----------



## tee (Jun 12, 2004)

Sounds cool. Where did you get them from?


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 12, 2004)

www.athleticnutrition.com.  They came with a cool tape-measuring gadget (the MyoTape) that makes it really easy to measure arms, calves, etc. by yourself, too.  Nice combination!
I don't think the calipers will open up far enough to measure your BF though, Tee.  You would have to have a set custom-made.


----------



## tee (Jun 12, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> www.athleticnutrition.com.  They came with a cool tape-measuring gadget (the MyoTape) that makes it really easy to measure arms, calves, etc. by yourself, too.  Nice combination!
> I don't think the calipers will open up far enough to measure your BF though, Tee.  You would have to have a set custom-made.



I'm not that fat Mr. smarty pants!  I admit I have lost a lot of size with this crappy no fast food diet, but Ill get it back with a little test cycle


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 12, 2004)

I was just kidding!  Damn - no need for underwear pics!  
Serious - lookin buff bro!


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 12, 2004)

And ease up on the harsh name-calling!  Mr. Meany-pants!


----------



## tee (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya. Im taking it down now. I just took it really quickly but who wants to be on the net in their skivies? Ill probably be getting PMs from gay men


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 13, 2004)

At least then you will have something to fall back on - in case you ever get tired of dating Rosie Palm and her 5 sisters! :whipping:  :bj:  :3some:  :rainbow:


----------



## tee (Jun 13, 2004)

I luv Rosie.


----------

